# Biete S7 200 CPU215-2



## thomass5 (12 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
hab noch ne S7 200 CPU215-2 Profibus DP rumliegen.
Zu den Daten: 6ES7 215-2AD00-0XB0 E-Stand: 03
Profibus-Schnittstelle,
24V DC Spannungsversorgung
14 DI 24V DC
10 DO 24V DC
Hab mir die CPU vor gut 4 Jahren in der Bucht geangelt und in den letzten Jahren nur gelegendlich zum Testen benutzt.
Den Preis würde ich bei ??? € incl. Versand ansetzen.
Eine Rechnung mit MwSt. gibts nicht, da von mir privat.
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (14 Oktober 2009)

So, hab jetzt noch einen Karton mit diversen Selectron-Teilen die nur rumstehen.

1x CPU 751 mit CAN und RS232
1x DIM 751 nit 16 DI
3x SDM 751 Schrittmotorkarte
3x SMM 751 Geberkarte Inc/SSI mit Verbindungskabel zur Schrittmotorkarte 

diverse Module für CAN-Bus

7x DIC 701 DI-Modul mit CAN-Schnittstelle
8x DIT 701 DI als Erweiterung für DIC
1x DOT 701 DO als Erweiterung für DIC

7xCTA 701 CAN-Knoten zur CAN-Verteilung


Thomas


----------



## Senator42 (14 August 2011)

*Selectron-Teile*



thomass5 schrieb:


> hab jetzt einen Karton mit diversen Selectron-Teile:
> 1x CPU 751 mit CAN und RS232
> ... deleted
> 7xCTA 701 CAN-Knoten zur CAN-Verteilung
> Thomas



*was man beim Aufräumen so findet:*
CPU 751
DDC 711
Netzteil + RS232-Leitung
kann ich damit irgendetwas anfangen? Mit CAN kenn ich mich aus.
Beiliegende SW ist auf 4 Disketten (5 1/4")

Gibts Programmier-SW im Web?

Kann es jemand brauchen?


----------



## mariob (15 August 2011)

Hallo,
wie heißt denn die Software? Ich habe hier noch so ein paar kompakte PMC22 Kisten, zum wegschmeißen eigentlich zu schade. Das Zeug war doch wohl verdongelt?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Senator42 (27 August 2011)

*Selectron*

Auf den Disketten (5 1/4) steht:

Selectron MAS CAP 1131 SP3 1/2
Selectron MAS CAP 1131 SP3 2/2
Selectron MAS CanOpen Lib
Selectron MAS Einlesen der Baudrate bei CPU 75x

und eine DIM 751 steckt auch im Rack.


----------

